# iptables / suse 8.2



## darki (16. Juni 2003)

hi ich hab hier ein problem das ich nicht zu lösen schafe, eventuell kann mir ja einer von euch helfen. also ich hab zwei linux rechner, beide mit suse 8.2
der eine (name odin) hat zwei netzwerkarten und hängt mit einer am inet. der andere (loki) ist nur im internen netz über den switch zu ereichen. so nun würde ich aber gerne von inet aus ein paar dienste auf loki nutzen wollen wie z.b ftp und ssh. wie muss ich auf odin die firewall (iptables) conf damit das funzt? ich checks einfach nicht.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich bitte dich, unsere Nutzungsregeln im Bezug auf durchgehende Kleinschreibung durchzulesen.

Ja, wenn du iptables verwendest, muss der Port des Online-Rechnern odin auf einen Port des Zielrechners geforwardet werden.


```
#!/bin/sh

iptablesdest=/sbin/iptables

# Schnittstelle zum lokalen Netzwerk
IFACE_INT=eth0

# Internetschnittstelle
IFACE_EXT=ippp0

# Loopback device
IFACE_LO=lo

# Port 22 oeffnen
$iptablesdest -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -p tcp --dport 22 -m state \
 --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

# 62.143.27.132:22 ---> 192.168.100.101:22
$iptablesdest -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -d 62.143.27.132 --dport 22 \
 --j DNAT --to 192.168.100.101:22
```


----------



## darki (16. Juni 2003)

Danke schonmal ich probier das jetzt mal aus.

ich hab nichts gefunden in den nutzungsregeln oder bin ich so blind?
sags einfach um was es geht.

Anhang:

Irgendwie will das bei mir nicht funktionieren.

eth0 = internet
eth1 = lan

odin = 192.168.1.30 (oder 213.147.x.x)
loki = 192.168.1.1

ssh läuft auf Port 5000

also schaut dann so aus:

iptablest -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o eth1 -p tcp --dport 5000 -m state \
 --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -d 213.147.x.x --dport 5000 \
 --j DNAT --to 192.168.1.1:5000


----------

